

Cloudflare is returning SSL errors, also affects DigitalOcean - bartkappenburg
http://imgur.com/ImdL1IU

======
bartkappenburg
See also:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=digital%20ocean&src=typd&f=real...](https://twitter.com/search?q=digital%20ocean&src=typd&f=realtime)

~~~
mooism2
I get redirected to a mobile sign up / install app page. Any chance of a
summary?

------
mooism2
The image appears to indicate the problem is with DigitalOcean, not with
CloudFlare.

